# Maybe B4T's Right!



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Or, maybe it was just a cheap pos. You make the call!


12/2Romex to the rescue ..:thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

:surrender: :no: :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Ron.. my button is out of ammo..

I hope it didn't hit you in the face when it snapped..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

thats your fault. you NEVER use the rubber bungies.. you use the cloth covered, real bungee cords...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Or, maybe it was just a cheap pos. You make the call!


A few years back I just purchased a pick up and I used a bungee cord to strap something in the back of the bed. Well I put it on and it broke and shot through the back window of my pick up.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> A few years back I just purchased a pick up and I used a bungee cord to strap something in the back of the bed. Well I put it on and it broke and shot through the back window of my pick up.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Sorry.. but _that _is funny...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> A few years back I just purchased a pick up and I used a bungee cord to strap something in the back of the bed. Well I put it on and it broke and shot through the back window of my pick up.


:laughing:

thats awesome...


reminds me of this little story, my friend bought a used truck. It was a lemon from the get go, but whatever. One day im over at his house and he had done a couple things to it and such... he was in the drivers seat, got out, and while he was getting out he said "god i love my truck" as the door slams shut, the mirror falls off! I was laughing so hard i was almost in tears... 

eh, whatever, I guess you had to be there, those were the days....


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Sorry.. but _that _is funny...


It's funny now. Back then it was a $400 f**k up...:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Maybe B4T's Right!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

A few years back they showed a guy on the news who lost an eye from a bungee cord that broke.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> A few years back they showed a guy on the news who lost an eye from a bungee cord that broke.


I wonder if the guys who use them.. like BBQ.. .. wear safety glasses when tying down their ladders.. 

That would be proper PPE as per all his rants on the subject.. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I wonder if the guys who use them.. like BBQ.. .. wear safety glasses when tying down their ladders..
> 
> That would be proper PPE as per all his rants on the subject.. :laughing:


Do you wear PPE when using a pencil, ..........


Graphic image .......... don't click if you don't want to. 

http://www.cprpgh.fanspace.com/images/pencil.jpg


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Do you wear PPE when using a pencil, ..........
> 
> 
> Graphic image .......... don't click if you don't want to.
> ...


I only use a mechanical pencil.. no moving parts to cause injury or death 

Graphic no worky..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Do you wear PPE when using a pencil, ..........
> 
> 
> Graphic image .......... don't click if you don't want to.
> ...


they dont support remote image linking, but damn,, thats a bad day right there.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I only use a mechanical pencil.. no moving parts to cause injury or death
> 
> Graphic no worky..


Well its a basic pencil in the eye. 

So seeing as that can happen I assume you must wear safety glasses to use one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> but damn,, thats a bad day right there.



Yeah.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Yeah.


sight would be the very last sense i would be willing to part with. I think if i was to go blind now, id probably off myself.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I had just tied it down because I had to load the 32' ext ladder and after I did the rear tie down and as I was getting into the van, it had snapped but did not hit me thank god.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Well its a basic pencil in the eye.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Do you wear PPE when using a pencil, ..........
> 
> 
> Graphic image .......... don't click if you don't want to.
> ...


Do the kids in grade school use pencils and do they have safety glasses in their back pack.. :no::no:

Nice try on the spin move.. keep practicing.. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Is that James Harness from Goldrush????


(The guy holding the end of the world sign)


----------



## Allen Bradley (Jul 14, 2012)

B4T said:


> No.. I don't use them.. but your post was not something that goes well in here.. :no::no:


Why? Are bungee cords really that hated??


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Allen Bradley said:


> Why? Are bungee cords really that hated??


No, in fact most people here use them, most except for B4T who claims they're "rubber bands".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> No, in fact most people here use them, most except for B4T who claims they're "rubber bands".


Mine are still in good shape and when they break I'll just replace them with another one. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Allen Bradley said:


> Why? Are bungee cords really that hated??


No, the bungees are fine. It's just a "my way is the only way" thing. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> No, the bungees are fine. It's just a "my way is the only way" thing. :laughing:


Nice try Scott.. please try harder.. L A M E .. :no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Allen Bradley said:


> Why? Are bungee cords really that hated??


I only hate them when they break....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Nice try Scott.. please try harder.. L A M E ..


Dude, you started a whole thread talking about how bad and dangerous they are.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Dude, you started a whole thread talking about how bad and dangerous they are.


They can be dangerous but, I still use them. Welcome back.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> They can be dangerous but, I still use them.


Yes, and lots of stuff can be dangerous if used incorrectly or beyond its rated life or capacity. I'll continue to use them as well.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Welcome back.


I never left. :blink:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I never left. :blink:


I thought you were put into the timeout corner.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I thought you were put into the timeout corner.:laughing:


Nope. I know you want that to happen, but not this time.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Dude, you started a whole thread talking about how bad and dangerous they are.


They are.. no doubt about it.. just a glorified rubber band that has no chance of securing your ladders in a collision.. :no::no:

But continue to be in denial about it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Nope. I know you want that to happen, but not this time.


Contrary to what you may believe, I wouldn't want to see you banned.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> They are.. no doubt about it.. just a glorified rubber band that has no chance of securing your ladders in a collision.. :no::no:
> 
> But continue to be in denial about it.. :thumbsup:


So Scott was right, if it's not done your way, then it's a rubber band, we're in denial, blah blah blah. 

Are you familiar with ladder stops that are on most ladder racks, by any chance?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Contrary to what you may believe, I wouldn't want to see you banned.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> They are.. no doubt about it.. just a glorified rubber band that has no chance of securing your ladders in a collision.. :no::no:
> 
> But continue to be in denial about it.. :thumbsup:


Mine aren't rubber. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> They are.. no doubt about it.. just a glorified rubber band that has no chance of securing your ladders in a collision.. :no::no:


You're assuming quite a bit too much there. Three things would have to happen before my ladders would fly off the top of the van 1) Both rubber tie downs would have to break 2) The steel combination lock cable would have to break and 3) the ladder stops, which are made of aluminum plate, would have to snap off. Highly unlikely that all three things would happen. :no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


>


Maybe not banned but, slapped around a bit.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Maybe not banned but, slapped around a bit.:laughing::laughing:


That seems to be happening to everyone lately.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You're assuming quite a bit too much there. Three things would have to happen before my ladders would fly off the top of the van 1) Both rubber tie downs would have to break 2) The steel combination lock cable would have to break and 3) the ladder stops, which are made of aluminum plate, would have to snap off. Highly unlikely that all three things would happen. :no:


How many trucks do you see around town with just a bungee cord holding down the ladders.. that is the point I'm trying to make.. 

You have a backup system to keep your ladders from flying off.. not everyone does..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> How many trucks do you see around town with just a bungee cord holding down the ladders.. that is the point I'm trying to make..
> 
> You have a backup system to keep your ladders from flying off.. not everyone does..


Ok you made your point. You like your way, I like my way. Now zip it!!

Mine are strictly bungee attached. I have 18+ years of the same exact method. Not one has failed, ever.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

B4T said:


> They are.. no doubt about it.. just a glorified rubber band that has no chance of securing your ladders in a collision.. :no::no:
> 
> But continue to be in denial about it.. :thumbsup:


 
I agree they can be dangerous, but I still use them. Use chains sometimes too, if lock is needed.
Here's something else to think about, if your ladders are secured to your roof rack with the best means possible and your involved in accident,( more then a fender bender) more then likely the whole roof rack is going to come off any way if it has ladders on it. This is true if the rack is the kind that mounts to the rain gutter on vans.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Man go to Americanvan get some ratchet straps a little pricey in the beginning but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I had just tied it down because I had to load the 32' ext ladder and after I did the rear tie down and as I was getting into the van, it had snapped but did not hit me thank god.


I am under the impression the DOT requires rated straps....
http://www.njlca.org/pages/Safety/Tie Down Your Loads or Pay$$$.pdf


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I am under the impression the DOT requires rated straps....
> http://www.njlca.org/pages/Safety/Tie Down Your Loads or Pay$$$.pdf


Here is the grey area. it mentions trailers.. not top of vans or other kind of work vehicles..

_Using nylon straps to tie down:
On maintenance trailers, bungee cords are no longer acceptable. Nylon ratchet style
straps must be used, and everything must be strapped to the trailer. Two types of straps to
use are one inch wide (usually colored blue), and two inch straps (usually colored yellow).
Use the blue straps for anything that weighs less than 100 lbs. and the yellow straps for
anything heavier. Most police enforce using the yellow straps because they have 10,000 lbs.
breaking strength. You can usually strap down anything with these safely, that weighs up to
1500 lbs. Fines are substantial for not following these regulations, and are even heavier if you
any piece of equipment on the road.
_


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Mine are still in good shape and when they break I'll just replace them with another one. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

B4T said:


> Here is the grey area. it mentions trailers.. not top of vans or other kind of work vehicles..


Its only grey when its other peoples money :thumbsup:


During my last code update class, the instructor (?) made mention of the tie down straps..DOT rated..I should have gotten a source from him, but the group decided to debate more "important" things.


----------

